
How a Dentist Popularized Cotton Candy - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/how-a-dentist-popularized-cotton-candy/
======
JacobAldridge
As an etymology geek, I'm fascinated by how the original name (Fairy Floss)
came to be prevalent in my home country of Australia, while Cotton Candy
predominates worldwide.

~~~
zackcrockett
Great question. I didn't come across any explanation for this, but I did dig
up some other names for cotton candy around the world:

France: Barbe a papa ("Papa's beard")

Greece: μαλλιά γριά του ("old lady's hair")

Great Britain: Candy floss

~~~
grimman
I can't say with absolute certainty that it's called this across the entire
country, but in my part of Sweden it's called "spunnet socker", which
translates to "spun sugar". Certainly seems more appetizing than beard or hair
at least. :)

~~~
ht_th
In Dutch, we switch those words, and call it "suikerspin", which could be
translated as "Sugar Spider" or "Spun Sugar", I suppose.

------
UIZealot
I saw irony in the title at first, and conspiracy on second thought.

